# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Nails?

## Jacksin

I'm considering using some primed LOSP board for window reveals because of its straightness, knot-less and price advantages, and it will be painted anyway.  
Should I use galv nails in fixing it? OR because its only light organic solvent will ordinary nail-gun nails be OK? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Jacksin

Rather than wait for an opinion Ive googled LOSP (which I should have done in the first place) and found my answer.
Cheers

----------


## Terrian

and the answer is ?

----------

